# Beretta .22lr Conversion Kit



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

The Beretta .22lr Conversion Kit is again being sold by Beretta. The expected ship date is 4/30/10.

The 22 L.R. Practice Conversion Kit was designed to fit all of the full sized Model 92 / 96 F, FS and G models including the Vertec, Centurion, Elite Series. This kit will not fit 92 pistols with a frame mounted safety or any of the compact frame pistols in this series.

https://www.berettausa.com/e2wItemMain.aspx?parentID=IT00000142


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

That will be nice. Will have to put an order in for one of those.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Beretta has free shipping on all orders over $100 place before 4/12/10.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

According to Beretta the expected shipping date on the .22lr conversion kit is now 3/26/10.


----------



## Lincoln (Sep 28, 2008)

Did anyone have an issue with ordering their conversion kits? I placed an order for mine March 15th. The order has completely disappeared from my account and the conversion kit is now out of stock. I don't understand what happened. There was no notification or anything.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> Did anyone have an issue with ordering their conversion kits? I placed an order for mine March 15th. The order has completely disappeared from my account and the conversion kit is now out of stock. I don't understand what happened. There was no notification or anything.


When Beretta switched to an updated website, several orders for the conversion kits were lost. Beretta called several customers to explain the problem (I received a call on 4/12/10). Call Beretta Customer Service @ 1-800-929-2901.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

*.22 kit*

I wish they made a conversion kit to .22 for the px4 series. I would be all over that like flies on stink.


----------



## Lincoln (Sep 28, 2008)

Yeah, I called and confirmed that it was lost through the migration. Either they never called me, or they called and didn't leave a message. Ah well, wasn't meant to be. At least they didn't charge me. :mrgreen:


----------

